# Another first for me



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Did my first Duck call. Not real happy with it but it works. Light colored wood is cedar and the end is a unknown wood I have here. I think it is wenge from Africa but not sure. The only finish on it is Boiled Linseed oil buffed with a paper towel on the lathe. I will put a poly finish on it tomorrow after it drys real good.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I think it's cool Bobby.
Who's reed did you use ?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

sweet, your wife will love it also:spineyes: . I tooted on mine all weekend.:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I used a plastic reed in this one I got from Craftssupplies I think. 


Profish00 said:


> sweet, your wife will love it also:spineyes: . I tooted on mine all weekend.:rotfl:


 She has already took it away from me and hid it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks nice Bobby!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I used a plastic reed in this one I got from Craftssupplies I think.
> *She has already took it away from me and hid it.[/QUOTE*]
> 
> -----------
> ...


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

VERY Nice Bobby,
Question, did you use the 7mm mandrel that you use for pens? I noticed at HUT, they use a different mandral. If I can avoid buying duplicaes, that would be great.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I didn't even use the madrel. But the 7mm will work just fine. I got the kit for using the mandrel but forgot I had it :rotfl:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I didn't even use the madrel. But the 7mm will work just fine. I got the kit for using the mandrel but forgot I had it :rotfl:


Classic!

Thanks for the info Bobby!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks great Bobby! How difficult are they to make??? The local woodshop teacher can knock out some awesome looking calls and I think he does pretty good selling them. gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Not that hard to make. Now that I know what I am doing. Next time I need to use sharper tools lol


----------

